# Wanted - Class C RV



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi

A friend is looking for a Class C RV up to 26 feet in length but might consider 28 feet. He has £20k which is burning a hole in his pocket. If you have one for sale or come accross one for sale it would be appreciated if you could send me the details.

Many Thanks

Geoff


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

How about this one, slighty more than you said but this is a top class RV.

Please PM for more details if you are interested

Bob

Four Winds 5000 Class C 28A 6.8 P - Auto 
Stock No: 1380 
Year - 2004 (53)
Colour - White, Mileage - 35,000
Cruise Control, E/W, E/M, Dual A/C, 240V
Hook-Up, 4.0 Onan Generator, Aluminium 
Running Boards, Day / Night Shades, Deluxe
Exterior Mirrors, Emergency Start, Tow Hitch,
Seperate Shower, Flush Toilet, Toilet & Shower
Can Be On-Suite, Oven & Hob, 6/8 Berth, Built In
Fresh & Waste Water Tanks, Seperate Fridge &
Freezer. Built In Large Size Microwave, Extractor
Fan, Test Panel For Water, Tanks, LPG &
Battery. Rear Spare Tyre & Cover. 9 seats - 7
Seats With Seats Belts
6.8 V10 Triton Engine 
Fresh Import In Feb 07 
From America 
Seats - 9 
Price - £27700 OVNO 
Including Tax, MOT, UK Registration & Number Plates 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Bob

Many thanks, nice RV but its well over his budget.

Geoff


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Got one the same as yours Geoff :wink: 
BTW, your bits will be here next week.


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Linda

Have sent him a link to your website, but he is adamant about his limit, but you never know.

Geoff


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Geoff,

Check in the for sale, RV section on the home page, there is a C class in your budget for sale.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Chris

Thanks for that, my mate has had a look at that one but was not for him.

Geoff


----------

